# Vaccume sealed harvest



## MeatnCheese (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I have been running a couple questions through my mind quite a bit lately about when I start growing.  What my main goal will be is 1-2 oz a month for purely personal use.  It won't end up being anything magnificent by any means, I am used to schwag anyway.

A little quick background...I haven't smoked for around 9 months.  I have been out of a job, and awaiting a call from any number of jobs that I have applied to (over 60 apps went out) so I am staying under the radar for now and staying test approved. 

My actual question (first one) is, if I start growing soon, without smoking until later, is it possible for me to vacuum seal my harvest and keep it fresh?  If so how long will it be ok in there?  I am assuming I can, and that it will be decent for a very long time but I am sure others know a lot more about it than me.

My other question is about how many plants I am looking at to get my goal of 1-2oz.  I know this varies a LOT depending on what plant it is, but let's say it's just bag-seed from schwag.  Some Mexican stuff I believe (not racist, just what I have heard from the "friend").


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 20, 2009)

first off i wouldnt vacuum pack it.  i would put them into mason jars.  maybe i just associate vacuum packing it do dirty crap herb.  but i like the "just picked off the plant" look.  they should be good either vaccuum packed or mason jars for a long, long time.  at least a year or 2.  i'm sure someone will correct me if i'm wrong.

you need 1-2 oz per month for how many months?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 20, 2009)

MeatnCheese said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been running a couple questions through my mind quite a bit lately about when I start growing.  What my main goal will be is 1-2 oz a month for purely personal use.  It won't end up being anything magnificent by any means, I am used to schwag anyway.
> 
> ...



I would also recommend mason jars kept in the dark (I have covers for my jars cut from sleeves of old sweatshirts).

I would also recommend getting some quality genetics.  You run the same risk whether you are growing some great dank or some crappy schwag.  Seed are really quite inexpensive.  How much space and money do you have to devote to this "hobby'?


----------



## viper (Dec 20, 2009)

Ed's Rosenthal: Place the bud in wood, glass, or hard plastic containers. Keep the containers in the refrigerator at 40-45° F (4.5-7 °C). This will preserve your buds for months with no degradation. To store them for longer periods, place the sealed containers in the freezer. Your buds will be enjoyable and potent for many years to come.


----------



## MeatnCheese (Dec 20, 2009)

Surreptitious - Ok, as long as it will still work I might do it vacuum sealed only for space reasons really.  This way I can start stacking them up in a tupperware box or something a bit easier than a jar.  I can appreciate your feelings on how you like your bud though.  I am not one to complain, as long as it works I am good.  Thank you.

Once growing begins, I will want 1-2oz a month...until I stop smoking.  That is what I used to smoke and I am sure with my recent move and not a lot to do up here, I will get back into the swing of things relatively quickly.  I did bring my "tools" up here with me .

You have to know though, the reason it is 1-2 a month is because of the stuff I bought.  Sometimes half the bag was seed/stem literally.  No joke.  I weighed it out one time and it was exactly half seed/stem weight.

Hemp Goddess - As of this moment, I do not have the money/space.  I am living with relatives and do not have a job yet.  Once my girlfriend and I get jobs, we will be moving out and into our own place.  That is sort of why I am asking now, I would like to get some sort of idea on how big of an area I am looking at for what I want to grow.  This is what I will be looking at while looking for our own place.  A nice place to grow.  I am very unfamiliar with the size/yields of plants, but I am reading as much as I can.

The only part of ordering seeds, is the paper trail really.  It makes me nervous ordering seeds from anywhere and having them mailed.  I know a lot of people do it but...still makes me nervous.  The reason I was thinking of just going with the schwag stuff is because I already know the people who handle it. 

Again, I smoked 1-2 oz a month and that is what I would like to grow myself on a constant basis, so that I do not have to go looking for someone and not know what they are giving me.

Viper - Thank you!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 20, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> (I have covers for my jars cut from sleeves of old sweatshirts).


 
This is an excellent idea, I never thought of, I'm going to borrow it.  I have my jars wrapped in brown grocery sacks at the moment.

I know several who vacuum seal, it works okay as long as the bud is totally dried and cured.  As far as knowing how many plants to grow, it is hard to say withought knowing the genetics.  If they are truely mex seeds, you are taking a huge chance of the plants being sativas which can get huge (14') and take a long time to finish.

Haveing seeds sent to you is harmless, even if they do by some chance get found, they will only be confinscated and you will recieve a note saying so, no other action will be taken.  I understand the money situation though....so I'm going to go out on a limb here and say I would germ 10 and hope for 5 fems...and pray that they are not 100% sativa.  Your going to need really watch out for hermies, and make sure you have proper environment...but that is a whole different subject.


----------



## MeatnCheese (Dec 20, 2009)

That sounds like good advice.  Thank you.

That does bring up another question, let's say they are in fact sativa, I have read that people "top" the plant?  Is that what it is called when you cut the tallest stem to virtually make it halt growth?

Would that work in this case?  I seriously doubt I will have the room, or the necessary tools for a huge plant like that.  I am thinking around 4 feet tall maximum.  I will be building a box for the growth at some point.

As far as ordering...I have been to a site that I have seen advertised here, and there is so much to choose from I wouldn't know where to begin haha.  That would be the fun part though, testing.

It still concerns me ordering, and I would like to make it a 1 time deal in all honesty.  At least until my concerns went away.  I suppose I could try to grow all of the seeds and keep even 1 male in with the females and take THOSE seeds to continue growing.  I don't really want seeds, but it would be alright for a while I suppose.  At least at first.

Sorry, just voicing my concerns.  Thank you all for the advice so far, it is not falling on deaf ears.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 21, 2009)

yes there are ways to control height, topping, LST (low stress training) and super cropping, of which all information about can be found on this site.  I don't know what to tell you if you are dead set on growing those bag seeds, I guess thats what you will do...good luck to you.  I have grown bagseed, and had good success with it and I know others have to...it's just that it's a crap shoot, when good genetics, that you will know what to expect are so easily avaliable, and fairly cheap.  It could make a huge differnce in your total all around growing experience...


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 21, 2009)

since you are not growing at the place you are currently at, you could order seeds to that place.  then when you move to the new place you wont have to worry about anybody tracking to the growing space.  just a thought.

yes, LF is right. there are many ways to manipulate the growth of this plant.  topping the plant will not inhibit growth.  it will simply slow it down and then other branches will take over as being the top.

google LST marijuana.  i'm going to try to do some on my next batch.


----------



## MeatnCheese (Dec 21, 2009)

Alrighty.   Thanks folks.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 21, 2009)

THG, I really like your sock idea! I have been covering my mason jars with black duck tape, but your idea is simpler. Very good!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2009)

MeatnCheese said:
			
		

> It still concerns me ordering...



Why?


----------



## MrNorCal (Jan 3, 2010)

I vacuum seal mine and they stay the same shape, size, and weight as when I put them in. When I vacuum I only allow it to go until the plastic first touches the bud, then I stop and seal. This way it doesn't crush the buds like you would think a vacuum sealer would do. It's airtight, more compact then mason jars, and they don't make all that rattling noise when transporting. Just my $ .02


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

that sounds good lol


----------



## MeatnCheese (Jan 3, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Why?



Just because of federal officials transporting and touching my goods.  It is just a nervous thing I have, ya know, with getting caught ordering seeds.  I don't think it is unreasonable.  

I think I would end up with doing the vacuum sealer over mason jars, for storage if nothing else.  I would like to be able to stick a bunch of home grown in a tupperware tote and slide it into the closet until I got a chance to settle down and use it.

I am in no position at the moment to start anything as I am still looking for a job, and then start looking for a place to live either by purchasing a home, or finding a landlord that is a smoker or doesn't care if I grow.

My ideal grow space will be about 6 foot long, 4 foot wide, and 5-6 foot tall.  That is hopefully the space I will have to grow in, of course I will be making a box to seal it up instead of using a plain old closet or attic space.

I might split the box a bit for veg and flower but I am not sure, if I have the room I would like to do two separate boxes.  I would also like to clone or allow a couple batches to grow seeds, so that I have a supply of them for continued growth.

I am still taking it all in at the moment though, reading through problems people have had, reading through different ways to do things, and trying to remember what in the heck all of the abbreviations are/mean.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 3, 2010)

viper said:
			
		

> Ed's Rosenthal: Place the bud in wood, glass, or hard plastic containers. Keep the containers in the refrigerator at 40-45° F (4.5-7 °C). This will preserve your buds for months with no degradation. To store them for longer periods, place the sealed containers in the freezer. Your buds will be enjoyable and potent for many years to come.



I dream of having enough bud for years to come.


----------



## warfish (Jan 4, 2010)

I found this wonderful resource on this sight for figuring out most of the abbreviations and stuff.  Grower's Dictionary
It is stickied in the general growing section, very helpful.

Warfish


----------



## MeatnCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Yup, I just saw that last night after I posted.  That is a pretty good guide.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 6, 2010)

But if you vacuum seal the stuff, you can't open it for sniffs and grins when you've nothing better to do.


----------

